# Quadrafire 2700 Pics



## velvetfoot (Apr 27, 2006)

Not fancy, but good enough for us.


----------



## DonCT (Apr 27, 2006)

Very very nice!! I like the clean look.


----------



## MountainStoveGuy (May 1, 2006)

looking good! the tile work is nice. I forget what the 2700 looks like with a gold trim hardware. All mine go out nickle. Very clean install. good job.


----------



## velvetfoot (May 2, 2006)

Thanks.  This modest installation pales in comparison to most I've seen on here though.  There is one with the humongus Quad fireplace/stove that has rock going all the way to the ceiling: awesome.  

Alas, I did not put the gold trim on the outside.  I don't think that will be possible 'cause the tile abuts the steel surround.  I'm not sure it would look that good anyway.  I was ambivalent about the gold outside trim on the 2100i I used to have and wound up never installing it.


----------



## suematteva (Jun 27, 2006)

Looks sharp...i like it...


----------



## velvetfoot (Jun 27, 2006)

We still need a mantle shelf.


----------



## Corie (Jun 27, 2006)

Bah! Mantels are overrated anyway.


----------

